# The Best Torch Lighter With Fuel Window?



## MoreBeer

I'm looking for some new lighters. Tired of my older Lotus torches with their small fuel tank and shaky regulator. Would like a few lighters, possibly a dual and single torch that also has a fuel window. Really not concerned about cost, just high quality and performance with no issues. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## ktblunden

Would also like to know this. I've got a Ronson that works like a champ, but running out of fluid while toasting a stick sucks. I like being able to see if I'm low so I can fill it before I go outside.


----------



## WhoDat

The best torch lighter I had with a fuel window was a Prometheus Titan. I liked the feel of this lighter, very stylish, put out a strong flame. I think this model is discontinued, but there is a T2 Prometheus T2 Lighters Lighters Direct - Cigar Lighters, Zippo Lighters, Cigar Cutters, Engraved Lighters 800-768-0047

I love Prometheus, but Xikar makes great lighters as well. The Xikar Incline has a fuel window as well Xikar Incline Lighters Lighters Direct - Cigar Lighters, Zippo Lighters, Cigar Cutters, Engraved Lighters 800-768-0047

There are others in both brands that I like. It's just a matter of personal style.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BKDW

I've heard about those Ronsons....

I wonder where I can get them, though.


----------



## Rock31

I have not been able to find the in the NYC area. No CVS seem to carry them around here. Struck out at Walmart as well.


----------



## Cigary

Always keep a Bic just in case.


----------



## baderjkbr

I have a Xikar Enigma. It's a double flame. I haven't had any problems with it. It does have a little fuel window to check the level. The tank is pretty small though.


----------



## katmancross

I bought my wife a $50 Lotus single torch lighter about 3 years ago and it was going strong but she dropped it so much at work, that it recently died. Otherwise, a very reliable lighter


----------



## dboggny

Rock31 said:


> I have not been able to find the in the NYC area. No CVS seem to carry them around here. Struck out at Walmart as well.


Try Duane Reade? I got a few at Duane Reade by the Jamaica LIRR station.


----------



## thebayratt

My next lighter is going to be a Xikar Nautilus.

It feals real well in the hand, has fuel window, and easy flame adjustment.


----------



## ccforme

Ok so this may not be fancy, but I always recommend this when people ask. It's $20, sleek looking, well built, a triple torch, with a fuel window, adjustable, blah blah blah. I just love these and have had really good luck with them.

Jet Line Hurricane Triple Torch Lighters 9949 | Jet Line | Cigar Lighters | Cigars-Now.com


----------



## buckawheat

ccforme said:


> Ok so this may not be fancy, but I always recommend this when people ask. It's $20, sleek looking, well built, a triple torch, with a fuel window, adjustable, blah blah blah. I just love these and have had really good luck with them.


I second this review - I bought one from Atlantic and ended up ordering a second one for my golf bag. Love the mirror inside the lid to check the end when lighting and the punch cutter built in. I've had great luck with both of them so far.


----------



## BDog

Xikar Plunge. Has large fuel window that can be viewed from either side. Also has decent size tank. Single flame torch so it does not over do it.


----------



## Rosie

Blazer CG-001.


Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Nathan King

BDog said:


> Xikar Plunge. Has large fuel window that can be viewed from either side. Also has decent size tank. Single flame torch so it does not over do it.


This. I love my plunge.


----------



## Ucan

I have a S.T. Dupont X-Tend lighter and love it. It has a small fuel window on the side. Supposed to be one of the best torch lighters.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke

The Blazer PB207 hasn't failed me yet:

Amazon.com: Blazer PB207 Butane Refillable Torch Lighter - Clear: Industrial & Scientific: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ucan said:


> I have a S.T. Dupont X-Tend lighter and love it. It has a small fuel window on the side. Supposed to be one of the best torch lighters.


+1 best damn lighter i ever owned!


----------



## sengjc

Ucan said:


> I have a S.T. Dupont X-Tend lighter and love it. It has a small fuel window on the side. Supposed to be one of the best torch lighters.


Love mine too. Mine's a Minijet size. Had it since 2004/05. Used it for a cigg lighter, then cigars. Never had a problem but they do run out quite quickly. Burned the hell out of the ciggs though.

Recently wanted to get the bigger capacity Maxijet but realised they are now all made in China...pretty much like everything else. Not sure if they will be as reliable as mine has "made in France" on it. Probably one of the earlier batches.

Any one has any experience with the latest Xikar Versa or the Ultra Slim Cutter/Lighter ensemble? Thought a built in punch or cutter would be quite handy.


----------



## Rosie

ChokeOnSmoke said:


> The Blazer PB207 hasn't failed me yet:
> 
> Amazon.com: Blazer PB207 Butane Refillable Torch Lighter - Clear: Industrial & Scientific: Reviews, Prices & more


You can't go wrong with any of the Blazer products, in my humble opinion.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

sengjc said:


> Love mine too. Mine's a Minijet size. Had it since 2004/05. Used it for a cigg lighter, then cigars. Never had a problem but they do run out quite quickly. Burned the hell out of the ciggs though.
> 
> Recently wanted to get the bigger capacity Maxijet but realised they are now all made in China...pretty much like everything else. Not sure if they will be as reliable as mine has "made in France" on it. Probably one of the earlier batches.
> 
> Any one has any experience with the latest Xikar Versa or the Ultra Slim Cutter/Lighter ensemble? Thought a built in punch or cutter would be quite handy.


I won a Ultra slim lighter cutter combo at a poker game and I love the cutter, I might even say I like it more than my Zeno cutter. The lighter is kinda plain but it works well its a single torch but I prefer single over others. Would i buy it... yah I love the cutter and the lighter works.


----------



## MATADOR

Xikar Ellipse II...good size fuel tank and window too!....and its Xikar!


----------



## Evonnida

Xikar Element has a small fuel window. Wish it was bigger. That's the only bad thing about the lighter. Guess that means thats a no for this thread!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

MATADOR said:


> Xikar Ellipse II...good size fuel tank and window too!....and its Xikar!


I have one of these too. Its awesome. A tank last a while but it has a triple torch flame. And if your looking for something with a large tank what your really looking for is a lighter that you don't have to fill as often. The triple flame is going to suck butane causing you to fill sooner. So a triple flame might not be your best bet.


----------



## Ucan

What's the advantage of triple flame over single? I believe lighting will be faster but why the rush? I have seen several youtube videos where experts suggest you take time with cigar lighting. Any ideas?


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

Ucan said:


> I have seen several youtube videos where experts suggest you take time with cigar lighting.


Are any of them trying to do it in a windy, crowded outdoor smoking area? :tongue1: I like my cheapo double-flame lighter for getting the thing going in a hurry.


----------



## Mante

Ucan said:


> What's the advantage of triple flame over single? I believe lighting will be faster but why the rush? I have seen several youtube videos where experts suggest you take time with cigar lighting. Any ideas?


My take on it is that a triple will give you a more even spread than a twin or single. You are indeed correct that you should take your time as lighting can become part of the whole smoking experience if you want it to be. I'm happy with my twin Xikar as I can take my time by turning the flame down low or fire it up if windy.:rockon:


----------



## NuG

I stick to my single flame cheapo that I got from CI in a Montecristo combo pack - it lights everytime. 

I'm looking for a double flame for my golf bag and a lot of people are saying Xikar, what online shop has the best Xikar prices?


----------



## HMMWV

When I had a cigar order screw-up from a company they sent me a Xikar, Executive as a peace offering (Cigar500.com anyone remember them?). It wouldn't stay lit no matter what I did. Last week I dug it out and sent it in. In less than a week I got it back with a can of Xikar fuel. As I got not documentation on what they found I'm guessing they didn't like the triple filtered fuel I was using. Filled it (following all the rules of filling) but it still reacted the same as it did before sending it in. I'm wondering if they even looked at it, if this the standard way of handling their warranties? As it was a "freebie" I will just throw it in a drawer and forget about it.


----------



## HMMWV

Woops! :doh:

Replied to a previous thread about Xikar lighters after changing to this one. So anyone reading the above reply will be shaking there head in wonder. :hmm:


----------



## ltcal94

HMMWV said:


> When I had a cigar order screw-up from a company they sent me a Xikar, Executive as a peace offering (Cigar500.com anyone remember them?). It wouldn't stay lit no matter what I did. Last week I dug it out and sent it in. In less than a week I got it back with a can of Xikar fuel. As I got not documentation on what they found I'm guessing they didn't like the triple filtered fuel I was using. Filled it (following all the rules of filling) but it still reacted the same as it did before sending it in. I'm wondering if they even looked at it, if this the standard way of handling their warranties? As it was a "freebie" I will just throw it in a drawer and forget about it.


From my recent personal experience and from what I have read on many of these forums, you probably got a brand new one in exchange. Are you positive that it was the same one you sent it? I think many on these forums would be surprised if they did. If you think about it , it would probably cost more to troubleshoot it then to just replace it.


----------



## Behike007

Only 1: S.T. Dupont Xtend, now called Maxijet. It has a window for fuel level. I have one for now few years, not a single problem. Very reliable.


----------



## Dei3Nascar8

thebayratt said:


> My next lighter is going to be a Xikar Nautilus.
> 
> It feals real well in the hand, has fuel window, and easy flame adjustment.


This is a great lighter. I have used it for about a year now and I have never had a problem. The fuel tank is large enough to go about 7 cigars before a refill. I don't usually let lighters get low so I can't give you an exact number. I love this lighter and would recommend it to everyone looking for a single jet lighter. The fuel knob is the easiest I have ever used. Overall the best single jet flame lighter I have used. This one will be with me till it breaks... Oh yeah Xikar's lifetime warranty means it will be kicking long after my current stock of cigars is gone.


----------



## Firedawg

Im not a big fan anymore of the triple jets, mostly due to Rover3013(walter) setting off my Fire alarm while trying to light one of his cigars. (the infrared signature sets it off)

I have a few lighters now but my fave when I am out and about is still my cheap jetline. huge tank and 2 burners.


----------



## Barefoot

Here is a very inexpensive yet effective and reliable torch. I keep one in the truck & one in the boat. Never had either malfunction.

Heatgunstore.com - Butane Heat Tools - Lighters - Iroda AT-2056 Turbo-Lite Lighter & Torch

Watch the little video,


----------



## Dando

Xikar Trezo. Nice triple with the outer nozzles pointing toward the middle. It's like lighting your cigar with a laser. Has a fuel gauge and I get about 7 cigars off a full tank. Also, it's easy adjusting the flame height with the knob at the bottom.

Also have a Xikar Vulcan triple. Don't like to use it inside because it can scorch the sides of the cigar if you're not careful. However, outside it's a champ. Has a fuel gauge and can get about 5 cigars off a full tank. Has a flip out punch cutter at the bottom. 

If you hold the lighter sideways and light it with the lid opening at the top the flame will heat the lid. If your passing the lighter around be careful. If you and the second person light your cigars as described above the second person can easily be burned by the very hot lid.

Dando


----------



## MurphysLaw

+2 on the Xikar Plunge, that's my latest purchase and I'm really happy with it, good sized tank and huge fuel window!


----------



## Mr.Friday

Wife just got me a Xikar Ultra Slim Cutter/Lighter Combo. The one where the cutter magneticaly clips to the lighter. Big flame, lots of fuel, window, and cutter works great. All for 65 bucks. 

I also have a Ronson that is a beast. I have dropped the thing so many times and it keeps on lighting.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Mr.Friday said:


> Wife just got me a Xikar Ultra Slim Cutter/Lighter Combo. The one where the cutter magneticaly clips to the lighter. Big flame, lots of fuel, window, and cutter works great. All for 65 bucks.
> 
> I also have a Ronson that is a beast. I have dropped the thing so many times and it keeps on lighting.


I won one of these in a poker game. I absolutely love it. What color did you get.


----------



## Mr.Friday

I got the brushed chrome. This thing puts off a huge flame


----------



## AspiringGent

I've had good success with this lighter

DealExtreme: $3.93 Jet 2000-C Butane Torch Tri-Flame with LED

It's triple flame, see-through tank, and it's <$5 (and free shipping). I've gone a few months without any problems.


----------

